# حساب كميات الحفر و الردم للطرق الحضرية بواسطة ملف Excel



## مهندس مضر (6 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
قبل البدء اود توضيح الأتي:
اولاً - للأمانة الملف علمني اياه احد المهندسين و قمت انا بترتيب الشرح، لا تنسونا بالدعاء و الله الموفق
ثانياً - الرجاء ابداء الآراء و الملاحظات من حيث اهمية الملف و دقة النتائج لتكتمل الفائدة
ثالثاً - الرابط هو
http://www.4shared.com/file/65871892/12bd1690/______.html​


----------



## مهندس الفلوجة (6 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا جاري التحميل وسنوافيك بالنتائج ان شاء الله


----------



## Azhar Al-Shahir (6 أكتوبر 2008)

الموضوع يستحق الشكر والتقدير لكن ملفات الشرح تظهر فقط صوت بدون صوره ارجو اعادة تحميل الملفات لانها بغاية الاهمية وشكرا مرة اخري


----------



## مازن (6 أكتوبر 2008)

الف شكر وبالفعل احنا محتاجين مثل هذي المواضع الجميلة


----------



## ياسر لاشين (6 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## samysama665 (6 أكتوبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك وزادك علما


----------



## علي محمد الهراامه (7 أكتوبر 2008)

الرابط لايعمل بشكل جيد ممكن تنزله على موقع اخر


----------



## مهندس محمد فتحى (7 أكتوبر 2008)

مجهود رائع بارك الله فيك


----------



## خالوو (8 أكتوبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك وزادك علما


----------



## معن (8 أكتوبر 2008)

مجهوداتك مشكورة


----------



## أميروعد (8 أكتوبر 2008)




----------



## مهندس مضر (8 أكتوبر 2008)

*حساب كميات الحفر و الردم للطرق الحضرية - الجزء الثاني*

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 
اولاً- لغرض اكمال الموضوع ، ارفق لكم محاضرة و ملف Excel جديد عسى ان ينفعكم و الله الموفق 
ثانياً- الرجاء للمرة الثانية ابداء الآراء و الملاحظات للملفين لتكتمل الفائدة 
ثالثاً- الرجاء توضيح فيما اذا كانت المحاضرات السابقة و الحالية واضحة ام لا ، لانني تأكدت من الروابط مرة ثانية وكانت شغالة 
رابعاً- الرابط هو 
http://www.4shared.com/file/66204347/cea1666a/_________.html


----------



## ابراهيم ابومريم (9 أكتوبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك اخى العزيز وجزلك الله عنا خيرا


----------



## أميروعد (9 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء ونفعك بعلمك 
بس هل الملفات صوت فقط ام صوت وصورة
ولك اجمل التحايا


----------



## مهندس مضر (9 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته :
المحاضرات صوت و صورة ، و تشتغل على برنامج window media player ، الرجاء بيان فيما اذا كانت المحاضرات شغالة صوت و صورة ام لا ليتسنى اعادة رفعها مرة ثانية و شكراً


----------



## فاخرفاخر (9 أكتوبر 2008)

:1:
:14:thank you
:63:
:87:
:60:
:86:


----------



## عبدالعزيزمنصور (9 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا ياخى ولكن اين الاجزاء الثلاثة الاخرى هذا الجزء الرابع مجهود طيب ربنا يجعلة فى ميزان اعمالك


----------



## Azhar Al-Shahir (9 أكتوبر 2008)

الاجزاء شغالة فقط صوت بدون صورة لك مني التحية


----------



## hmaadroad2002 (10 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرك جزيلا
والف شكر على هذا الامجهود


----------



## عبدو99 (10 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا وجارى التحميل


----------



## Azhar Al-Shahir (10 أكتوبر 2008)

لغرض عرض الملفات صوره وصوت يجب ان يحتوي جهازك علي الكود ICM.tscc يث وجدتة علي النت في الرابط التالي
http://download.techsmith.com/tscc/tscc.exe


----------



## التكريتي (10 أكتوبر 2008)

بارك الله بيك


----------



## مكتب السدف (10 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاكم الله بالف خير


----------



## أميروعد (11 أكتوبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الاخ الفاضل المهندس مضر 
السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
جزاك الله كل خير على المجهود المبذل واثابك الله عليه
بس الملفات صوت فقط ولا توجد صورة الرجاء تنزيله مرة اخرى
ولك الشكر 
م / امير


----------



## أميروعد (11 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا مهندس مضر وشكرا مهندس ازهر
الان يعمل صوت وصورة


----------



## مهندس مضر (11 أكتوبر 2008)

شكراً للأخ ازهر الشاهر على التوضيح و بارك الله فيك و انتظر منك الرأي و الملاحظات بخصوص الملفين و الرجاء من جميع الاخوة الانتباه الى نفس الملاحظة التي اشار اليها الأخ ازهر الشاهر لكي تشتغل المحاضرات صوت و صورة و الله الموفق


----------



## dy_mahmoud (11 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا ياغالي
وجاري التحميل الان


----------



## كمال المهدي (12 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد*

شكرا على الملف وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## كمال المهدي (12 أكتوبر 2008)

*شكر*

تم تحميل الملف وجاري تصفحه ولك منا كل التقدير


----------



## Azhar Al-Shahir (12 أكتوبر 2008)

الاخ المهندس مضر
البرنامج جميل وسهل والشرح كان وافي جدأ ومفيد
شكرأ لك وبارك اللة بيك للفائدة
انا عندي برامج ايضأ سهلة وعملية جدأ لكن في اللغة الالمانية لا يستطيع الاخرين من الاستفادة منها 
اشعر وكاني اناني استفاد من الموقع ولا استطيع ان اقدم الفائدة لكن هذه هي الحقيقة
اتمني ان يكون بستطاعتي ان اقدم شيئ في المستقبل 
تحياتي


----------



## الاسهم الاخضر (13 أكتوبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## حسن سيدون (31 أكتوبر 2008)

بااااااااااااااارك الله فيك


----------



## الهندسي 80 (13 نوفمبر 2008)

أخي المهندس مضر- مجهودك رائع وتشكر عليه ،جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك.


----------



## م / محسن صالح محمد (11 مايو 2009)

جزاكم الله عنا خير الجزاء وفقكم الله الى ما فية الخير للبلاد والعبا ,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## غزوان8 (19 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله عنا خير الجزاء وفقكم الله الى ما فية الخير للبلاد والعبا


----------



## ROUDS (20 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا على المجهود وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## surveying engineer (20 سبتمبر 2009)

thank you ya basha............ good work


----------



## odwan (20 سبتمبر 2009)

ألف شكر وبارك الله فيك وكل عام وأنتم بخير


----------



## odwan (21 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيراً ورفع قدرك وحفظك


----------



## hamdy_1980 (21 سبتمبر 2009)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## مهندس محمد فتحى (21 سبتمبر 2009)

الملف رائع شكرا جزيلا لك


----------



## مازن عبد الهادي (26 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا يا استاذي على الشرح والبرنامج المفيد


----------



## yobaaa (28 سبتمبر 2009)

*الملف رائع **بارك الله فيك*


----------



## messi20 (28 سبتمبر 2009)

الرجاء رفع الملف في موقع غير ال4shared


----------



## احمد مبروك سلام (2 أكتوبر 2009)

رحم الله والديك ووفقك


----------



## حسن احمد (2 أكتوبر 2009)

الملف رائع شكرا جزيلا لك


----------



## مهندس مضر (2 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته : 
1- شكرا" لجميع الاعضاء و بارك الله فيكم ، و للتوضيح فقط فهناك ملفين و ليس ملف واحد اي ان هناك رابطين للموضوع ، الملف الاول يخص الطرق الحضرية غير المقسمة و الملف الثاني يخص الطرق الحضرية المقسمة بواسطة الجزيرة الوسطى 
2- عسى ان اكون قد افدتكم و الله الموفق
3- الروابط هي : 
http://www.4shared.com/file/65871892/12bd1690/______.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/66204347/cea1666a/_________.html


----------



## amgad ali (9 أكتوبر 2009)

الف شكر و جارى التنزيل وارجوا ان يكون الشرح كافى


----------



## elymama (18 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيراا


----------



## elymama (18 نوفمبر 2009)

شى رائع جدااااااااااا


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (18 نوفمبر 2009)

باراك الله فيك 
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م/ أمين النقيب (18 نوفمبر 2009)

*بارك
بارك الله فيك وزادك علما

برجاء موافتنا باى معلومات عن poor sewarage system​*​


----------



## hamdy mohammd (21 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير وجلها فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## حازم عبيد علاوي (24 نوفمبر 2009)

الله يبارك بيكم ممكن اريد شرح وافي للجهاز توتل ستيشن gpt_750
وكيف اجد مناسيب 
اقصد يعني شرح تفايل top surfayer


----------



## مكتب الفيض (28 نوفمبر 2009)

*جزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## علي محمد الهراامه (29 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك


----------



## عبدالعزيزالشرقاوي (29 نوفمبر 2009)

الاخ م/ مضر ياريت توضح لى وللزملاء كيفية الرسم القطاعات العرضية ببرنامج الاكسيل حتى تعم الفائدة ومشكورا على هذا العمل الممتاز


----------



## غانم دياب قطب (30 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا الرابط لايعمل


----------



## surveyor_sayed (3 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرررا علي الموضوع


----------



## khaled khalaf (8 ديسمبر 2009)

*جزاكم الله كل خير*​


----------



## محمدعبدالعزيززيد (10 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا يا أخى العزيز جارى التحميل ومن ثم إبداء الرأى


----------



## عبد الله حسن بيومى (11 ديسمبر 2009)

الله ينور عليكم :1::31::78::1::11::13::67::3::14::68:


----------



## يحيى جمال (11 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا لك على المجهود وبارك الله فيك / البرنامــــــــــــــــــــــــــج رائـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــع/


----------



## على موسى 2 (11 ديسمبر 2009)

شكررراً


----------



## أحمد عصام الدين (11 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير اخي الكريم


----------



## ابو المناع (12 ديسمبر 2009)

*جزاك الله كل خير*​


----------



## دراسات (13 ديسمبر 2009)

*الف شكر و**بارك الله فيك*


----------



## احمد حسن سيد (13 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا وجارى التحميل وسنوافيك الرد وشكرا


----------



## محمد ابو يزن (14 ديسمبر 2009)

جااااااري التحميل


----------



## أدهم7 (14 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## محمدالشوربجي (14 ديسمبر 2009)

*جزاك الله كل خير*
جاري التحميل​


----------



## mostafammy (15 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا على مجهودك وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## خضر سالم (15 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير وجاري التحميل


----------



## minshawy2003 (22 يناير 2010)

ربنا يجعله في ميزان حسناتك إن شاء الله


----------



## سيدمحمدين (23 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك ورحم والديك


----------



## newbarcelonar (24 يناير 2010)

جاااااااااااااااااااااااااري التحميل شكراااااااااااااااااا


----------



## الطرفي (24 يناير 2010)

شكرا شــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــكرا


----------



## ياسرمحمد2007 (25 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله كل


----------



## ياسرمحمد2007 (25 يناير 2010)

*:73::75::20:جزاك الله كل خير*​


----------



## كرم ابراهيم (25 يناير 2010)

مشكور اخي الكريم 
جاري التحميل 
حتي الحسابات للحفر والردم مش هنعرف نعملها لوحدنا
وداعا للمساحين


----------



## الصقير200 (25 يناير 2010)

الرباط ما يعمل اخوي


----------



## فاروق ن (26 يناير 2010)

*شكرا جاري التحميل وسنوافيك بالنتائج ان شاء الله*​


----------



## hany_meselhey (27 يناير 2010)

الله ينور يا هندسة الشرح جامد


----------



## محمد الفجال (27 يناير 2010)

*مجهود رائع بارك الله فيك*


----------



## مهندس مصري قديم (28 يناير 2010)

شكرا


----------



## hany_meselhey (29 يناير 2010)

* الشرح جميل جدا جدا بس يا ياريت تحمل الملف الثانى فيديو فى المحاضرة الثانية لأنه فى مشكلة
​*​


----------



## jaidane (2 فبراير 2010)

بحث في آيات القرآن الكريم القرآن الكريم.xls
Recherche de nombre de mots de lettres dans la Coran, avec des graphiques interactives. Version de programmation Excel 2003, avec plein de macro intéressantes
Pour Le téléchargement
http://www.4shared.com/account/file/198612629/e16945ad/__online.html?sId=hTqMsIoM1HUawAif


----------



## الملك المفقود (14 فبراير 2010)

*بارك الله فيك*


----------



## cold-pain (15 فبراير 2010)

الله يعطيك العافيه


----------



## الكتراز (15 فبراير 2010)

*بارك الله فيك وزادك علما*


----------



## سلمان الراوي (1 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيك واتمنى لك التوفيق


----------



## غانم دياب قطب (5 مارس 2010)

الف شكر ا على الموضوع الجميل 
وبارك الله فيكم وجارى التحميل


----------



## محمد الفجال (6 مارس 2010)

*مجهود رائع بارك الله فيك*


----------



## كرم ابراهيم (6 مارس 2010)

مشكور اخي الكريم 
مجهود رائع 
و جاري التحميل
مشكور و ساوافيك بالنتيجة قريبا


----------



## علي الدبس (12 أبريل 2010)

يا اخوان وين ملفات الاكسل اللي بحكي عنها ................بحبشت كثير وما لاقيتها شو اسوي ؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## عبدالله الطاروطى (13 أبريل 2010)

مشكور جدااا


----------



## مهندس مضر (13 أبريل 2010)

*السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته : 
1- شكرا" لجميع الاعضاء و بارك الله فيكم ، و للتوضيح فقط فهناك ملفين و ليس ملف واحد اي ان هناك رابطين للموضوع ، الملف الاول يخص الطرق الحضرية غير المقسمة و الملف الثاني يخص الطرق الحضرية المقسمة بواسطة الجزيرة الوسطى 
2- عسى ان اكون قد افدتكم و الله الموفق
3- الروابط هي : 

http://www.4shared.com/file/66204347/cea1666a/_________.html*​http://www.4shared.com/file/65871892/12bd1690/______.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/66204347/cea1666a/_________.html


----------



## حسان0 (13 أبريل 2010)

مشكور أخي على هذا العمل ولك الأجر من الله


----------



## محمدين علي (14 أبريل 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووورررررررررررررر


----------



## hanafy_mohamed (14 أبريل 2010)

شكرا جزيلا جارى التحميل وسوف نوافيك بالنتائج فور الفتح


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (16 أبريل 2010)

شكرا


----------



## حسين فليح (16 أبريل 2010)

السلام على كل المهندسين


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (17 أبريل 2010)

*




*​


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (17 أبريل 2010)

*



*​


----------



## شريف سعيد (17 أبريل 2010)

السلم عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اولا جزاك الله خيرا على امانتك وجزى الله المهندس الذى علمك وربنا يجازيكما خير الدنيا وخير الاخره ان شاء الله
ثانيا:سيتم الفحص وسنوافيك ان شاء الله بالتعليق على دقةالنتائج
ثالثا :الملفات شغاله صوت وصوره اما بالنسبه للاخوه اللى مش شايفين الصوره فهم فى حاجه الى كودك وبعد اذنك انا ساضع هنا رابط لكودك شامل وربنا يتقبل من الجميع
http://www.free-codecs.com/download/K_lite_codec_pack.htm


----------



## laiouni (17 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخي واصل مجهود جبار


----------



## laiouni (17 أبريل 2010)

مشكور اخي مرة اخرى


----------



## laiouni (17 أبريل 2010)

الله يبارك في الأعمال الصالحات مشكورين اعزاءي واصلوا وفقكم الله


----------



## salahleica (18 أبريل 2010)

*جزاك الله كل خير*​


----------



## دودوالشقى (21 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ابو يحيى السوري (21 مايو 2010)

جـــــــــــــــــــزاك الله خيـــــــــــــــــراً
وجعل الله لك هذا العمل في موازين أعمالك


----------



## kemier (21 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا ووفقك انشاء الله


----------



## mohamedazab (21 مايو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## عطية ابو الشيخ (22 مايو 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور
اللهم بارك له في علمة واغفر له ولوالدية ولجميع المسلمين


----------



## فؤاد (22 مايو 2010)

شكرا لك ...... والله انه رووووعه مره مره مره .


----------



## MOH362 (22 يونيو 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## Drud (23 يونيو 2010)

شكرا


----------



## هانى صابر محمد (27 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله فيك
بس عندى استفسار بسيط
المساحة الناتجة بها فارق عن المساحة الناتجة من 
الاند لنفس القطاع


----------



## سعيد عبد المعز (14 يوليو 2010)

جزاكم الله خير علي هذا المجهود وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## hemaxplode (15 يوليو 2010)

بجد موضوع رائع
جزاك اللة خيرا
وجعلة فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## mtouley (15 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله بيك
والف شكر


----------



## الموهوبة1 (15 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## sonanet (18 يوليو 2010)

جارى التحميل


----------



## amjeddah (29 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## عمارأبو خالد (7 نوفمبر 2010)

الف شكرا


----------



## هانى زكريا احمد (9 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
تحيه طيبه للمجهود الرائع المبذول فى الشرح وفى تحضير الشيتات
ولكن هناك ملحوظه بسيطه يجب أن تأخذ فى الأعتبار وهو عندما يتقاطع قطاع الأرض مع المقطع التصميمى للطريق
فأنه يتكون لدينا مثلثين أحدهما حفر والأخر ردم وفى هذه الحاله فأن الشيت مبرمج على حساب مساحة شبه منحرف ولكن الناتج مثلثين فيعطى خطأ فى حساب المساحتين للحفر والردم
حيث تعتبر المعادله عرض شبه المنحرف بطول المسافه بين 2 أوفست ويطبق نفس المسافه مع المثلثين مع أنها ممكن أن تكون فى منتصف المسافه أو ربعها حسب نقطة التقاطع والتى لا يحسبها الشيت
أرجوا أن تؤخذ هذه الملحوظه فى الأعتبار


أما فى حالة ما لم يتقاطع السطحين فأن البرنامج يعطى النتائج الصحيحه
أرجوا أن أكون وفقت فى عرض الملحوظه وشكرا مره أخرى على المجهود المبذول


----------



## محمد بيظو (10 نوفمبر 2010)

_مشكووووووور يا معلم_


----------



## رياض يعقوب (13 نوفمبر 2010)

اتمنى تنزيل الرابط لهذا الموضوع


----------



## م رشدي حموده (13 نوفمبر 2010)

جزيت خيرا


----------



## سميريافاوي (27 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور 
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور 
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور 
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور 
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور 
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور 
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور 
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور 
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور 
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور 
مشكورمشكورمشكور 
مشكورمشكور 
مشك...


----------



## محمد علي (30 يناير 2011)

مشكورين على مجهوداتكم وارجوا منكم اعاده تنزيل الرابط لانه منتهي
وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## عبدالرازق القزاز (25 فبراير 2011)

شكرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## bilal2800 (25 فبراير 2011)

الله يجازيكم كل خير ممكن اعادة رفع الملافت بارك الله فيكم 

لان كل الروابط غير شغالة


----------



## فالكون (26 فبراير 2011)

الرابط لا يعمل فضلا اعد تحميله مرة اخرى


----------



## مصطفى عبد الحميد (26 فبراير 2011)

مجهــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ رائع ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــود


----------



## مهندس مضر (26 فبراير 2011)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته : 
الرابط هو http://www.mediafire.com/?c2putdookc1uuc7 و حاضر لأي استفسار


----------



## bilal2800 (27 فبراير 2011)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## bilal2800 (27 فبراير 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

بش مهندس الله يبارك فيك لو تعطينا دورة صغيرة كيفية البرمجة بواسطة اكسل

جزاك لله عنا كل خير


----------



## صبحى السيد صبحى (27 فبراير 2011)

مشكور جارى التحميل


----------



## abu_karam (2 مارس 2011)

الرابط لا يعمل وشكرا لجهودك


----------



## khaled.5 (13 مارس 2011)

*جزاك الله كل خير*​


----------



## ذاكر الله دائما (13 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم اخي ارتباط الملف الذي طلبته غير صالح.


----------



## كبل (14 مارس 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ramey114 (14 مارس 2011)

شكرا جدا


----------



## الكينج مجدى (29 مارس 2011)

الله يباركلوا يا جماعه حد يرفعلنا الملفات من جديد
اللينكات مش شغاله خالص
ضرورى يا جماعه بالله عليكم


----------



## م/عكوش (30 مارس 2011)

شكرا جزيلا على هذه المعلومات القيمه انا المهندس كريم مهندس طرق حضريه وخلويه وامارس هذه الهندسه الممتعه منذ عام 2009 سواء في مصر او خارج مصر ...شكرا جزيلا على هذه المعلومات راجين من الله دوام التوفيق والمنفعه


----------



## علاء الدين الختيار (3 أبريل 2011)

الرابط لايعمل الرجاء تحميله على موقع اخر وشكرا


----------



## فالكون (3 أبريل 2011)

الرابط لا يعمل نرجوا اعادة الرفع


----------



## احمد صباح سليمان (1 مايو 2011)

بارك الله فيك وددت ان اشكرك قبل التحميل و ساعلق بعد التحميل ان شاء الله و شكرا


----------



## احمد صباح سليمان (1 مايو 2011)

ارتباط الملف غير صالح يرجى اعادة التحميل و شكرا


----------



## مهندس مضر (1 مايو 2011)

الرابط شغال في صفحة 14 و تم التأكد منه و حاضر لأي استفسار


----------



## احمد صباح سليمان (1 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير و مشكور على حسن المتابعة


----------



## ابن تيمية (10 مايو 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ابن تيمية (10 مايو 2011)

الف شكر


----------



## القمر الهندسي (10 مايو 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## العراقي90 (11 مايو 2011)

بارك الله بك


----------



## survey_fm2006 (14 مايو 2011)

الرابط لا يعمل ممكن تنزله علي رابط تاني


----------



## survey_fm2006 (14 مايو 2011)

مشكور علي مجهودك الرائع وبالتوفيق


----------



## diab gabash1 (18 مايو 2011)

انشاء الله نستفيد والله يزجيك الخير والمنفعه باذن الله


----------



## ثعيلي (19 مايو 2011)

*شكـــــــــ وعرفان ـــــــــر*

الموضوع يستحق الشكر والتقدير

مشكور​


----------



## محمودحنفي (8 يونيو 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## noor-noor (26 يوليو 2011)

شكرا


----------



## مهندس بطل (27 سبتمبر 2011)

الرابط لا يعمل هل من الممكن اعادة رفع الملف مرة اخرى وشكرا جزيلا ..


----------



## محمد سعيد كويلة (27 سبتمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## عبده البليحى (28 سبتمبر 2011)

أرجو مساعدتى فى الحصول على فيديو شرح حساب مكعبات حفروردم بالاكسل


----------



## عبده البليحى (28 سبتمبر 2011)

الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## احمدالزيادي (28 سبتمبر 2011)

سلام عليكم
الرابط لايعمل بشكل جيد ممكن تنزله على موقع اخر
وشكرا


----------



## mostafaeid (5 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا على مجهودك ولكن الرابط لايعمل


----------



## msaber2004 (5 أكتوبر 2011)

الملف غير موجود يرجى اعادة رفعة وشكرا


----------



## حنين ميسره (9 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكوررررررررررررر جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## محمد الجفري (14 أكتوبر 2011)

*الرابط لايعمل*


----------



## سبيدنت (15 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكور ولكن الرابط لايعمل


----------



## noor-noor (26 أكتوبر 2011)

لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالايعمل


----------



## رضا المرسى على (27 أكتوبر 2011)

ارتباط الملف الذي طلبته غير صالح.


----------



## نورالدين1987 (3 يناير 2012)

الرابط لا يعمل :10:


----------



## مهندس مساحه200 (14 يناير 2012)

جهودك مشكوره ولاكن الرابط لايعمل


----------



## المهندس علاء سليم (31 مارس 2012)

الك الله كل خير جاري التجميل واينا كان الف شكر علي المجهود


----------



## bas1977 (18 أبريل 2012)

شكرا جزيلا بس الرابط مو شغال


----------



## ضحيه اميجو (19 أبريل 2012)

ارتباط الملف الذي طلبته غير صالح. 

عند التحميل تظهر ارساله بالاعلى


----------



## شيماء صلاح 1 (30 مايو 2012)

الرابط مش شغال نرجو التحميل علي مواقع اخري


----------



## شيماء صلاح 1 (30 مايو 2012)

الرابط لايعمل


----------



## صفاء طالب (2 يونيو 2012)

الرابط معطوب


----------



## yhosain (3 يونيو 2012)

*مشكوووووووووووور اخى*


----------



## زينه خالد (6 نوفمبر 2012)

الرابط محذوف لو سمحت ممكن اعادة انزاله من جديد


----------



## معمر السمومي (6 نوفمبر 2012)

مشكور اخي العزيز


----------



## أحمد مصطفى البحيرى (17 نوفمبر 2012)




----------



## فالكون (18 نوفمبر 2012)

ارتباط الملف الذي طلبته غير صالح


----------



## ضرغام يعقوب (18 نوفمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم الرابط غير صحيح ممكن الرابط جزاكم الله خير


----------



## bas1977 (19 نوفمبر 2012)

مشكووووووووووور
لكن الروابط مو شغالة
الرجاء اعادة الرفع


----------



## محمود قدور (5 ديسمبر 2012)

الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## عزمي حماد (5 ديسمبر 2012)

الرابط لا يعمل​


----------



## بشير خالد العزاوي (3 يناير 2013)

الرابط لايعمل


----------



## شادى اليمانى (24 يناير 2013)

نرجو اعادة رفع الملف


----------



## mahmoud hosni (24 يناير 2013)

الرابط لايعمل برجاء اعادة الرفع


----------



## a7medgad (9 فبراير 2013)

الملف مش موجود يا هندسه ؟؟؟


----------



## أحمد مصطفى البحيرى (15 فبراير 2013)




----------



## مبارك الاشول (17 فبراير 2013)

شكرااااااااااااااااا


----------



## shamshon77 (8 مارس 2013)

برجاء اعادة رفعة لانه غير موجود شكرا


----------



## garary (8 مارس 2013)

ابعث لى الاميل على الخاص سوف ارسل لك البرنامج


----------



## infinityx5 (11 مايو 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## jalal987 (15 مايو 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير​


----------



## abdelrahman mahmod (24 مايو 2013)

thanxx


----------



## عبدالله المنصوري (16 يونيو 2013)

الرابط لا يعمل هل من الممكن اعادة رفع الملف مرة اخرى وشكرا جزيلا ..


----------



## mh.hamdi (18 يونيو 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## smsm samir (19 يونيو 2013)

الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## ahmed alrykany (21 يونيو 2013)

جزاك الله خيراَ


----------



## عاشق السهر (23 يونيو 2013)

الرابط غير موجود الرجاء اعادة رفعه مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## mohamedgis (24 يونيو 2013)

شكرا اخي ربنا يكرمك


----------



## mohamedgis (24 يونيو 2013)

شكرا اخي ربنا يكرمك​


----------



## اسماعيل النوساني (25 يونيو 2013)

الرابط غير موجود الرجاء اعادة رفعه جزاك الله خير ​


----------



## بسام المياحي (25 يونيو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## eng.sultan (26 يونيو 2013)

مهندس مضر قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> قبل البدء اود توضيح الأتي:
> اولاً - للأمانة الملف علمني اياه احد المهندسين و قمت انا بترتيب الشرح، لا تنسونا بالدعاء و الله الموفق
> ثانياً - الرجاء ابداء الآراء و الملاحظات من حيث اهمية الملف و دقة النتائج لتكتمل الفائدة
> ...


----------



## بشير خالد العزاوي (30 يوليو 2013)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## monpola (2 سبتمبر 2014)

الملف غير موجود برجاء مساعدتي لأني احتاج ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## monpola (2 سبتمبر 2014)

الرابط غير موجود


----------



## noor-noor (10 سبتمبر 2014)

شكرا ع الشرح<br><br>


----------



## رامي تيلخ (10 أكتوبر 2014)

ارجوا ارسال الملف على البريد [email protected] لاني لم استطيع تحميلة


----------



## المصارع2 (8 مارس 2016)

الرابط لا يعمل 
الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## سيد خليفة (16 مارس 2016)

الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## moh.mog (29 مارس 2016)

الرابط غير موجود ارجو تنزيله مره اخرى وشكرا لك 
ان امكن ترسلي اياه على ايميلي
[email protected]


----------



## mohamed_2011 (1 أبريل 2016)

جارى التحميل شكرا لك


----------



## M.mohyeldeen (5 أبريل 2016)

جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## yaman-ya (22 يوليو 2016)

الله يجزيك الخير


----------



## ahmednoureany (11 أغسطس 2016)

ارتباط الملف الذي طلبته غير صالح.
ده اللى بيظهر عندي


----------



## anwar4800 (15 أغسطس 2016)

تقول وصلة الملف الذي تقول وصلة الملف الذي طلبته غير صالح
k


----------



## aral (17 أغسطس 2016)

الملف غير موجود ارجو شاكرة رفعه من جديد 
وربنا يجزيك الف خير


----------



## hassan.algabry (6 سبتمبر 2016)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## yamanabd (8 مايو 2019)

الملف غير صالح


----------



## yamanabd (10 يونيو 2019)

الله يجزيك الخير


----------



## عاشق السهر (17 أغسطس 2019)

تحيه طيبه يعطي رسالة ان الرابط غير متوفر


----------

